# Pastel/white bearded dragon projects



## Saz (Jun 2, 2010)

I love my pastels and whites and have been pleased with last seasons results. A few of them have turned out really nicely. I'd love to hear about any other projects along the same lines that are happening, and see pickies of what people are working with. Hopefully one day we'll catch up to the rest of the world with bearded dragon morphs - without the yukky diseases!

Here's a few of mine to start off with. Will take some more pickies over the weekend and add them of a few of the others. Anyone working on similar projects please add yours!

Male white/pastel from this season






Here he is a bit younger with a coloured down one for comparison purposes





Female white from last season with yellow female









Recent pics of father









Recent pics of mother and her sister showing difference between coloured up and coloured down









Female from my line bred by a friend


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow Saz, they're just stunning. I've always had a soft spot for the white beardies!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 2, 2010)

hey saz how much are the white hatchies going for this year ?


----------



## Saz (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't sold any actually. I guess it will depend on the market when I decide to part with some, and the quality of the animals as some are better than others.


----------



## Tayla152girl (Jun 2, 2010)

hey saz. beautiful beardies!!would love to one day work on a line like that do you think you will be parting with any soon?


----------



## Saz (Jun 2, 2010)

Not looking to part with any at this stage I'm afraid, I have another two clutches cooking from the same parents but I will be holding onto them for at least 6 months so that I can decide my keepers.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jun 2, 2010)

when will u be selling the white hatchies???


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 2, 2010)

You have some gorgeous dragons there Saz.

Here are a few of my white/pastel/yellow projects.
1st is a pic of some of last years juvies.
2nd is of one of my white males.
3rd is a few of the adults in an outdoor enclosure.
and 4th is some of the whites having a snooze.

I will try and get some individual photos of this years juvies up soon, as there were some really nice hatchlings that popped out this year.

Cheers Ross.


----------



## Saz (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice Ross, would love to see pics of yours from this season.

Here's some more for you, still waiting for the last two clutches, she had four this year from one mating :s They are always smallish clutches mind you.

Another male GAH! So many males! I've got another six males on top of these ones, will have to move some on really. He had poo on his head which was bothering me so I smudged it out of the pic!









Pics taken this evening of the pastel female with her 'to be' boyfriend


----------



## Tojo (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent colour Saz! This is my favourite beardie


----------



## Saz (Jun 3, 2010)

Lovely beardie Tojo, looks a lot like my Delilah!

Here's yet another pastel male from the same parents, he's got more apricot in him. Probably going to sell this one, too many males this season.






Compared with lighter male









Compared with coloured cage mates


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice looking beardies Saz, congrats!!


----------



## giggle (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh wow! Let me see if I can attach pics of my girl. 

Im desperately looking for a boy for her... she is 18months at the moment so Im pretty keen to get a male asap to eventually breed with her... if I have to get a bub I will ... if someone has a male they are willing to part with, we can do some swaps to help both our breeding programs. 
I will return a nice white bub to you free of cost  She is missing a foot but her colour is stunning, she is very white. The only pic I could find is an old pic and she is getting whiter with maturity. Its funny, all this week she has been brilliantly white and today it rains... the day I decide to get a photo of her... she is grey and unhappy looking lol typical. Im keen to breed her as she has very little of any other colour on her and loses more and more colour as she ages... her father was a big white male, her mother unknown (they had rather a large number of females). She was given to me for free as she was missing a foot, she was the tiniest hatchling and at that age showed no signs of being the fantastic white she is today. When she is happy which is most of the time, she is a brilliant white and cream colour with the tiniest hint of yellow on her ears.
Im very keen to get a male if someone could part with one


----------



## lloydy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great lookins beardies!
Fantastic!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2010)

The lines are looking pretty good Saz. 
what do you mean by this? "bearded dragon morphs - without the yukky diseases!"


heres one of my oldies. 





Ive seen a couple of stunning Whites from a breeder in Aus, like snow. s


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Sarah is making reference to the adenovirus that is plaguing overseas beardy collections


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2010)

kupper said:


> I'm pretty sure Sarah is making reference to the adenovirus that is plaguing overseas beardy collections


 
Adenovirus is likely riot through Australian collections aswell. it originated here, and was first recorded In a wildlife park in Alice Springs quite a while ago in a collection of wildcaught animals. 

Your fooling yourselves if you think australian collections dont have the virus, its just we dont have a reliable means of testing for it.

EDIT : please dont take this thread off course, i didnt mean to  bring out those white phase linage pics!!!!


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

Mate I think it's you that jumped the gun ....

And not once did I say anything about my thoughts about the disease or where it originated
Not the first time in a few days that you feel the need to get an essay of your opinions injected into threads

I guess a welcome back is in order


----------



## slacker (Sep 25, 2010)

Kirby said:


> Adenovirus is likely riot through Australian collections aswell. it originated here, and was first recorded In a wildlife park in Alice Springs quite a while ago in a collection of wildcaught animals.



References? According to my understanding, it was first found in New Zealand in 1982. Source:

Julian AF, Durham PJ. 1982. Adenoviral hepatitis in a female bearded dragon (Amphibolurus barbatus). NZ Vet J. 1982 May; 30(5):59-60


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL at the pic. 

I should have typed first recorded in Australia from animals in an alice springs wildlife park. But you are correct, the first would be the report from New Zealand. the Australian report is dated 2002. 

Department of Primary Industries, Veterinary Diagnostic Services, Dr Catherine Ainsworth. 04/03/2002 and 18/03/2002. 

i have the papers if you would like to PM me. please stop the hijacking.


----------



## justbrad (Sep 25, 2010)

This is my pair. The female is the bright yellow, looking for a brighter male for her than her current partner... Ps Saz the CBD's that i got from you earlier in the year are doing fine, particularly the female...! Love them!! Cheers to all, Brad.


----------



## Omgitschris (Sep 25, 2010)

Love the White's Saz - hopefully some time in the near future i can get some stunning ones like that.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 16, 2010)

Definately not as nice as some of the gorgeous animals on this thread, but here is my girl i'm trying to find a boy to pair with. Hopefully they might produce some lovely bubs in the future!


----------



## Saz (Nov 26, 2010)

Thought I'd add a few updated pics as I managed to grab some a few days ago.

He's got really dirty feet and legs, but you get the idea LOL!











Little Pastel from reduced scale parents (not bred by me)





Coloured boy


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Feb 23, 2011)

anymore, great pics


----------



## richard08 (Feb 26, 2011)

a few of mine.
having trouble uploading photos.


----------



## Torah (May 18, 2011)

Wow they are amazing ! Where do you buy these little guys ???


----------



## TheReptileCove (May 18, 2011)

WOW! all are stunning!! : O
can't wait until i get some stunners like that!
got one girl and she is amazing


----------

